# Visiting the Bay Area



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to be in San Francisco in about a month as part of a vacation. I was hoping that someone might be able to recommend a shop that I could get a rental bike at during my stay and recommend some areas that are "must rides" while I'm in the area.


----------



## chuckluck (Jun 15, 2010)

I know Lombardi's on Polk Street in SF rents out Madones.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

taralon said:


> I'm going to be in San Francisco in about a month as part of a vacation. I was hoping that someone might be able to recommend a shop that I could get a rental bike at during my stay and recommend some areas that are "must rides" while I'm in the area.


From SF, I would consider this pretty much a must do:

Alpine DAMN Loop... by mikoheidi at Garmin Connect - Details

If you aren't impressed with the sights on that ride, please tell me where you live.


----------



## mcjerry (Aug 2, 2005)

How about down the coast to Tunitas Crk? It's been on the AmgenTour a few times. If you start at Ocean Beach (plenty of parking) you'll have about an 80 mile day. Pacific Ocean on your ride down, Redwoods and steep climbs on Tunitas Crk Rd. Possible headwinds on the way back North to the City.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

For ride suggestions, you should lay down some parameters like distance and your penchant for climbing. We got us lots o' hills here.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I'm up for 100 miles in a day and anything with less than say, 8K feet total climbing. I live in Denver, CO, so I'm familiar with climbing though it isn't my favorite thing to do. Mostly though my distance is going to be limited to what I can rent, should I continue along that route rather than bringing my bike along with me.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

Then I second dwgranda's suggestion. If you only do one road ride while in San Francisco, that's the one to do. From anywhere in SF, without a car, it takes you over the Golden Gate Bridge, through Marin, to Mt Tamalpais and back. Gorgeous scenery, good climbs, great descents.

I'd only amend the route above to include the extra couple of miles of actually going to the peak of Mt. Tam, whereas that route bypasses the peak. Where West Ridgecrest Blvd AKA the Seven Sisters or Seven *****es meets Pan Toll Rd (right) at the parking lot, continue straight on East Ridgecrest Blvd to the peak where it dead ends, then come down and continue on Pan Toll. From the peak you get 360-degree views, a great place to rest, bathrooms, fresh water, and on weekends the snack shop is open.

There's also plenty of great roads on the Peninsula (south) or Mount Diable (East), but you need to drive to get to them.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a map of Marin County and two rides someone posted a while back. 

You might also consider adding a ferry ride from Larkspur or Sausalito back to SF. It's nice to see Marin, SF, and the Golden Gate Bridge from the water.

https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg marin county bike map
Bicycle Path - Golden Gate Bridge to Mt. Tamalpais at Bikely.com 
Bicycle Path - San Francisco -> Hawk Hill Marin Headlands at Bikely.com


----------



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

dwgranda said:


> From SF, I would consider this pretty much a must do:
> 
> Alpine DAMN Loop... by mikoheidi at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> If you aren't impressed with the sights on that ride, please tell me where you live.


+1 - That's one of my favorite rides.


----------



## zack crockett (Sep 23, 2011)

Taralon,

There are some amazing places to ride in the bay area, many of which are ideal for longer rides as well.

Search for "Ken's favorite Silicon Valley road bicycle rides" on Google, and a list should come up of some of my favorites in the bay. Sorry, I can't post a direct link because I'm new and don't have enough posts yet.


Hope this helps, and have a great time!

Zack


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

How many days are you thinking of riding???

If it's a month, I'd bring my bike with me. You'd have to search for what method of getting the bike there works for you. For example, on the plane or shipping it. 

If I'm going somewhere for any longer than a week, and there's riding, I bring my bike.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm actually going to be there for about a week. As part of one of those "bucket list" things I'm taking the California Zephyr from Denver to Emeryville (basically the route my grandfather took when he shipped out to Korea), and apparently packing the bike along isn't going to be nearly as impractical as I thought.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Alpine to Tam ride is my favorite. 
Mt. Diablo and Mt. Hamilton are great. Hamilton can be done Fremont to Pleasanton BART for about 100 miles and no car driving. 

Point Reyes is beautiful. 100 miles will just get you from SF to the edge of the park and back. 

Search in past threads if you want other ideas.

That is a fun train ride. You can ask them to store the bike box for you and maybe they will.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

I am in a similar situation. I will be staying in the city for a couple of months and want to know if there are regular weekday routes - pre-work rides. I am looking for something around 18-25 miles to keep my fitness up. Group rides would be great too.


----------



## spinningmachine (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll be in Santa Cruz for a week or so and hope to get in 6 rides varying from 50-100 or so miles,I love to climb and want to ride any of the classic routes.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

spinningmachine said:


> I'll be in Santa Cruz for a week or so ..Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers


Check out the route sheets


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

See the book Short Bike Rides in San Francisco.

Also maps and stuff are online or you can purchase from from SFBC or EBBC or at LBS. Biking Resources


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, I'm going next week and plan on riding 2 maybe 3 days. I have ridden to Mt Tam before so would like to do a new one. The Damn ride is a thought. Also as I am not from here where exactly is Santa Cruz? Is that south? What good routes are south? 
I plan on riding next Wednesday afternoon and again Thursday am. Both rides can be as long as 4hrs. I have no problems climbing although not a strength but don't shy away from it either. What suggestions can you offer? Does anyone want to join along? I'll be staying downtown near financial district


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

How to contact you? You mentioned PM doesn't work.


----------



## adlermeanseagle (Oct 31, 2011)

You don't even have to leave the SF for a great ride -- just hug the bay - take embarcadero up to fishemans wharf, then over the hill and down to the marina under the Golden Gate bridge, out to the ocean and wind you way back through Golden gate park - great city loop with numerous variations


----------



## adlermeanseagle (Oct 31, 2011)

+1 on the alpine dam loop - West Ridgecrest is one of the most beautiful road on earth


----------



## adlermeanseagle (Oct 31, 2011)

Taralon-- if you end up taking your own bike and need to do some quick tune up work - check out the Bike Kitchen - they have tools and benches you can use and people to help.
if you search for Bike kitchen San francisco you'll find it


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I was born in the Bay Area and have ridden many miles there, I'm now temporally in Oregon, but I was in SF a few months ago, rented a Trek 2.1 for $50 a day in North Beach, Colmbus and Lombard.. Rode over the GG Bridge up to Hawk Hill, then through Sausalito, took Shoreline to Hwy 1 on to Bolinas and then up Bolinas-Fairfax Rd. right on Ridgecrest Blvd and up the Seven Sisters. Then I turned back down the hill back to Shoreline and across the GG Bridge. Turned out to be 63 miles, an accidental metric century. It's one of my favorite rides. The view of the coast along Hwy 1 and from Ridgecrest is incredible. Lots of climbing.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Art853 said:


> How to contact you? You mentioned PM doesn't work.


Sorry, PM does work just don't know how to access from tapatalk. Been off the site for a few days as damn freak snow storm in NE had me without power until this morning.....since Saturday grrrrrrrrrrr. 

Anyways, were you planning on riding as well? Let me know with PM or shoot me me email
[email protected]


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

dwgranda said:


> From SF, I would consider this pretty much a must do:
> 
> Alpine DAMN Loop... by mikoheidi at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> If you aren't impressed with the sights on that ride, please tell me where you live.


Sweet. Exactly what I was looking for. Planning on visiting my dad this Thanksgiving weekend and would love to ride this route. Hope the weather holds up....fingers crossed. 

BTW: Besides the usual somewhat heavy traffic across the GGB, what is the traffic like on an early Sat. morning (8 am)? Thanks.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

I am a huge fan of Sportsbasement, a uniquely bay area sporting goods store. At their Presidio location (base of golden gate bridge) you can rent a decent bike package for a reasonable price. Plenty of parking there too,

Basement Buzz » Bike Rentals


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*aha. a collection of locals to spam*

I'm looking for people to ride with! 
Not so much a social but a consistent 3 and a half or 4 hours around Paradise twice or somewhere else. Seems a shame there isn't an organized ride around there other than the weekend one, which is too big, too dangerous, as well as too slow till it gets out to Fairfax. Looking for cat 2s and 3s or even 4s to keep a consistant pace through the next couple of months. Maybe 75percent heart rate. I work part-time and like to get out mid-day when everyone else is at work.
tomorrows thanksgiving and i'll be out about 9. I head out every other day.
textings better
610 416 2650
Lets get strong and crush them all next year!
john


----------

